# Duck-Foot Pick...sorta.



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Link: *http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/07/02/duck-prosthetic-foot/2484903/

SUGGESTION: *_"PAUSE" _the video....and READ the STORY beneath.

QUITE an _INTERESTING _story *!

*-ReTIRED-


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

3d printing is the future. That's amazing.


----------

